# Cannondale Super V 2000 Raven



## Enzo91 (21. April 2004)

Hallo Leute, 

hab mal ne frage an euch, wie findet ihr das Bike (Super V 2000 Raven) ???
Und was ist es heute noch Wert ??? Wieviel würdet ihr dafür ausgeben ???
Ist ein 98er Modell ! War wohl ein Fehlkauf nur ca. 500 KM gefahren ! Und wie sieht es mit Ersatzteilen aus ???

Wäre toll wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Danke im voraus !!!


----------



## pefro (21. April 2004)

Hallo,

also für mich ist das Bike immernoch eine der größten "optischen Sünden" im Fully Markt  :kotz: 

Die Technik hat sich in den letzten Jahren auch wesentlich weiterentwickelt was Kinematik, Geometrie usw. angeht. Ich würde es nichtmehr kaufen - aber letztendlich ist das eine Frage des Preises und dem was Du damit vor hast.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (21. April 2004)

Ups,
mach dich lieber mal genau schlau welches Baujahr das Raven hat. Es gab soweit ich mich entsinne bei den ersten Modellreihen Probleme mit dem Sitzdom und dem Hinterbau. Es drohte sogar Rahmenbruch. Gehe mal auf die HP von Mountainbike und forsch da mal genau nach. Ich glaube ich habe auch hier auf MTB- News ein recht kerniges Bild gesehen auf dem ein gebrochener Ravenrahmen sammt Fahrer zu sehen war. Hatte ich glaube ich in der Rubrik Rahmenbruch gesehen. Sei also im eigenen Interesse vorsichtig.


Habe noch mal geschaut und den Betrag gefunden, ist vom 3.09.2001 und wurde reingestellt von TresXF. Der Beitrag befindet sich im Tech Talk unter der Rubrik : Rahmenbrüche. Das Bild dort spricht für sich.


----------



## skyline (22. April 2004)

Ja, da ist ein Raven bei, aber das ist an einer sehr ungewöhnlichen Stelle gebrochen. "Normal" beim Raven I war der Bruch am Sitzdom an der Befestigung der Sattelstütze. Die obere der zwei Schellen ist gerne mal aus dem Rahmen gerisssen. Beim Raven II wurde das Problem aber nahezu ausgemerzt, außerdem ist der Raven II Rahmen leichter.

Ersatzteile: Der Dämpfer ist schwer aufzutreiben, wenn er kaputt gehen sollte. Aufgrund des speziellen Maßes passt leider auch kein anderer. Allerdings gehen die Dämpfer relativ selten kaputt.


----------



## der alte ron (22. April 2004)

Ist nur meine persönliche meinung , aber wenn cannondale cc-fully dann ein scalpel , das 800-er gibt es zum teil für etwas unter 2000 euro . ein geniales bike . nicht nur das raven , die alten eingelenke von CD sagen mit algemein nicht zu - haben aber auch ihre fans . Die fattys und leftys sind mitlerweile auch besser geworden . Kurzum , ich würd es lassen ! Außerdem waren die raven arg überteuert . Bezeichnend ist auch , das cannondale das projekt recht schnell fallen lies , sonst aber eine konstante modellpolitik auf dem markt hat !
Nikolay


----------



## Enzo91 (22. April 2004)

Na das hört sich ja alles nicht so gut an ! Das Rad soll 1000Eur kosten !


----------



## pefro (22. April 2004)

Hallo,

für den Preis? Vergiss es - tu Dir das nicht an!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mikeonbike (22. April 2004)

soweit ich mich erinnere, was das eine ziemlich linke mühle...

guckst du

http://www.gejammertwirdzuhause.de/...ER_RAVEN_1000/cannondae_super_raven_1000.html
http://www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Ratgeber/Rueckruf/Cannondale.RavenII.99.html

ansonsten einfach mal googlen... 1000  für ein '98 er bike ist lächerlich...

gruss mike


----------



## Enzo91 (22. April 2004)

Na ich glaub da lass ich mal lieber die Finger von ! Schade dachte wäre ein Top Bike fürn einigermaßen guten Preis ! Habt ihr Tips was ich mir sonst holen könnte ??? Für die Kohle kriegt man ja eigentlich nur durchschnitt oder ???


----------



## checky (23. April 2004)

Da tuste gut dran.
Das Raven war ein typisches beispiel von "mal mit Carbon rumprobieren möchte ohne wirklich Ahnung davon zu haben"
Beim Raven haste nen Möchtegerncarbonmonocoque (der in wirklichkeit aus 2 Schalen bestand) der mit nem Aluskelett zusammengefügt wurde. & genau dieses Aluskelett hat sich ständig vom Carbon abgelöst (oohh wunder).
Es war einfach ne totale Fehlkonstruktion die heute dauerhaft bestenfalls als Wandschmuck taugt.


----------

